# Solved: Backspace Key in Microsoft word is acting up, please Help!!!



## TMC291 (Jul 8, 2004)

All of a sudden today my backspace key is acting up...It seems to be a problem only in Microsoft Word. The key works fine if I just want to backspace, the problem comes when I highlight text and then press the backspace key to delete it. I do a lot of editing for my job and that function is one I use often. It has also affected the cut and paste feature when I hightlight something and try to paste (or even re-type) new text. I need this function to work. Did I change an option in MS WORD or what? Please help!!

Thank you!


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

Sounds like you might have hit your Insert key by mistake. Try pressing Insert again and see it that fixes it.


----------



## Cadet (Dec 23, 2004)

try going to you start button > then to run > then type winword /a

this should reset Word to all of its defaults


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

Another possiblity is doing a search _Start -Search - Find - All files and folders- Normal or Normal.dot - delete it and reboot your computer. Windows will recreate the Normal.dot file - 90% of all problems in MS Word can be fixed this way.


----------



## TMC291 (Jul 8, 2004)

This was a simple fix, I forgot to post once I figured it out. All I did was open MS word go to TOOLS then to OPTIONS then to the EDIT tab and rechecked the "typing replaces section tab" and everything went back to normal.

Thanks to all who tried to help


----------

